# Another Oddity



## barry richardson (Apr 2, 2014)

This is my latest turned project. IRW. 15.5 x 12. It went through several design changes, but I ended up with this. Finished with lacquer, I will knock down the shine some when it cures. I find WOP takes forever to set-up with IRW, oil in the wood I reckon...

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 18


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 2, 2014)

Very Handsome Barry !!!! Beautiful chunk o wood too !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2014)

Man that is awesome. How long did it take to finish


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow, I can't wait until my IRW is dry enough to make a drum or 3.

I've said it before but we really need a WOW!!! button.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2014)

Barry, I like that A LOT! I just love those cornices (?). It would be a home run without them, but with them it's a grand slam in my book.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ButchC (Apr 2, 2014)

The two cornices? on the left look like they have eyes. Very nice shape!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2014)

ButchC said:


> The two cornices? on the left look like they have eyes. Very nice shape!!



I didn't notice that, but since you made that observation I looked out a little further even and you can see the face of a coyote/dog/cat complete with nose ears chest tail.... way cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Apr 2, 2014)

Sometimes if you wipe IRW down with mineral spirits right before you apply the WOP, the WOP will dry quickly. It doesn't work all the time but it's worth a try.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 2, 2014)

very cool piece barry awesome looking wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful work, Mr. Richardson!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 2, 2014)

So much talent, I'm always amazed at what comes off your lathe. Beautiful piece !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2014)

ABSOLUTELY beautiful.............

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice barry! I really like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 2, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Man that is awesome. How long did it take to finish


Thanks Tony, I turned it green, that was a couple of months ago, then a couple of weeks ago I put it back on the lathe. Originally I planed on carving an overlay down the front that would make it look like it was wrapped over itself, kinda like the last IRW vase I did, but I got too thin in the middle, so I didn't have enough material left for carving there. I still had plenty on top so I decided to flute it there with a router and jig. I didn't like the look of that (they were a bit unevenly spaced due to my lack of attention to detail) so I turned most of the flutes away, and carved on what remained at the top. I messed with it on and off for a week or so. 



Kevin said:


> Barry, I like that A LOT! I just love those cornices (?). It would be a home run without them, but with them it's a grand slam in my book.


Thanks Kevin! Thanks for reminding me of the right word, cornices, thats it!



Tim Carter said:


> Sometimes if you wipe IRW down with mineral spirits right before you apply the WOP, the WOP will dry quickly. It doesn't work all the time but it's worth a try.



Thanks Tim, sounds about like DIW behaves, I have used poly on it where it cured fine, then other times it would never cure. So to avoid headaches now, I just use lacquer for problem woods...

and thanks everyone else for your kind words


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 2, 2014)

That is funky and way cool! I like the cornices on it, I've got a couple pieces getting roughed out tomorrow I might have to try something like that on but with the way my luck goes I'll just end up with two handles

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Barry, your determination to do a great job has shined once again. Beautiful piece of masterful art.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 2, 2014)

Barry - F***in awesome piece. You answered my question on the relief carving. Fluting it with a router jig is a _*very*_ modest statement. Navigating the curve of the piece while you were doing that is nothing short of Jedi Master Craftsman. Hats off to you brother. I'm just honored to say I know ya!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 3, 2014)

What can I say Barry, the guys have said it all! I to am honored to know you and to be able to see that kind of craftsmanship is just awesome!for being part of WB!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 3, 2014)

Barry, another masterpiece from you. Outstanding work.


----------



## sleevecc (Apr 11, 2014)

ButchC said:


> The two cornices? on the left look like they have eyes. Very nice shape!!


Yeah what he said,, looks like a cat in there,, NICE WORK!!!!


----------



## TimR (Apr 11, 2014)

Barry, don't know how I missed this one. What a knockout indeed. Those relieved areas at the top make this really first rate! I hate WOP for walnut, and typically just go right to oils instead. I suspect same issue you find with the RW. I've just turned my first piece of RW, and will use antique oil on it. 
One thing I found with WOP and walnut...is that if I give even a light coat of shellac, I have less issues. Probably an internal oils issue with the RW...I think with the walnut, it's just so porous the WOP first coat takes forever to dry if I don't seal some first.
Hey...not to divert..this piece rocks!!


----------

